# TE Works with 2 aristo batts but not one



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a friend in our club who put a te in his dash nine and it will only work owhen 2 aristo batts are hooked to it Any help out their ?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
Are you talking about the 6v or 21v batteries?  The TE requires a minumum 12v to operate.
JimC.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, those gel cells are only 6 volts each. Usually you need 3 or 4 of them. 

-Brian


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I think he means the new battery packs..I think.

I suggested making sure BOTH packs are fully charged, and also try replacing the batts in the hand held...if 2 work one should workalso ..all you are doing is getting longer run time with 2 in series..is it

Try hooking both packs up individually..one at a time..if they are both charged the maybe one pack is bad or has soom bad cells.

Bubba


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Your friends name wouldn't be DAN would it?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  I think you are getting away from stream, and going to diesel and don't want to admit it.


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice try Don but it is for Mike in the club. Long live live steam. *Real Dirt Real Trees Real Steam *!!!!     /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

real pain in the butt! LOL /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW Dan, I got awesome video of the HUGE flames comming out of your live steamer at the show, if you wanna see it! it's pretty cool


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, if you really want some help on this, please indicate which batteries, and if they are in parallel or series, and if it is an onboard TE or the Trackside TE stuffed inside. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing he figured it out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, we posted more than he did! 

Oh well. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Wrong ! This is for a guy in our club who works 14 hr days 6 days a week and does not have a computer  ! I am waiting to here back from him with the information you guys need to figure it out. Cozad and Bubba from the club are at the east cost show so i am just trying to help him. Why is it there has to be a smart Ass remark made on these threads when someone doesnt answer the   right away. I am just trying to help this guy out and thought you guys would help.  I,ll  go to the other largescale site thanx for nothing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, you posted a question with very little information, really not enough for anyone to really help. 

Three people posted to try to help. 

Your only response was: "Nice try Don but it is for Mike in the club. Long live live steam. *Real Dirt Real Trees Real Steam *!!!!    







"

So it seemed that you really weren't interested. 

After 3 days, you could have at least told people you were waiting for the info from your friend. How do we know he does not have a computer, or it takes 3 days to get any additional information. Normally newbies to a forum want everything right away.

I'm sorry you're upset. No one was trying to be mean. They jumped in and tried to be helpful.

Many forums would have commented on the poor quality of the information in the first post. No one did.

Apologies,

Greg Elmassian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What is this...................  Dan Moore running a "sparkie'?????................  Wonders never cease..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's his "friend" running a sparky. Hmmm...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Can't we all just get along!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We are







Can't you tell?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya know what.......I can't even leave for a train show without my guys getting fussy.....Dan didn't mean it..he's just green with envy cause I went to the train show without him!

Talk about  a great bunch of guys!  BOY was it the best show I have went to yet???  You bet!

WOW Russ and his wife , Berry and Harry...just about everybody were just the greatest!  Thanks for the red carpet treatment!!! 

What a great bunch of guys!   Can't say it enough!!!


Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubba, if you know Dan (I'm sort of a newbie in this forum), please ask him to come back. 

If he needs any more apologies, public or private from me, I'm happy to give them, there was no hurtful intent. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Love (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 02/13/2008 5:53 PM
Your friends name wouldn't be DAN would it?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  I think you are getting away from stream, and going to diesel and don't want to admit it.

Dan apologies.


----------

